# Need Storage shed plans



## Hipolito (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey just wondering where i can find 10 x 12 storage shed plans. I want to build myself but am a begginer and need all the info to go along with. How critical is it to get a building permit in Texas?

Thanks

Hipolito


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Google is your friend. As for the permit, check with your local building authority and get it if required.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

bb71 said:


> Google is your friend. As for the permit, check with your local building authority and get it if required.


Ditto on the above.
Also, you can check your local home depot or lowes. They have some good books on building sheds. They detail each step and have everything you would need to know to build one. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mary Henderson (Mar 24, 2010)

Hipolito said:


> Hey just wondering where i can find 10 x 12 storage shed plans. I want to build myself but am a begginer and need all the info to go along with. How critical is it to get a building permit in Texas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hipolito


There are so many sources from the web which will help you know how to build your storage shed. You might also want to consider buying ready-to-assemble storage sheds since you said that you are a beginner. There are various online stores that feature different storage sheds made of metal, wood, plastic or vinyl. Get to know as much information so you can really acquire the best storage shed that will fit in to your budget and your needs.

-------------------

Mary Henderson is a Publisher of http://www.storagesheds360.com and is an expert on the best storage sheds to meet your needs. Visit her informative site for storage sheds, greenhouses, generators, garage shelving and cabinets. For a superb Arrow shed look at http://www.csnsheds.com/Arrow-WL108-NK1244.html...


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

The big box stores carry a pretty good line of books covering this. Also Lee Valley sells a kit that may be of some help. 
http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&p=51679&cat=2,2180,33227


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are construction plans and details to give you some idea. Making your own from scratch isn't all that difficult.

I built this 10'x12' within a week . It replaced a metal one that went bye bye in Wilma. This is part way through framing:
.

.
And the finished shed:
.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shed cabinetman! fwiw, if i framed that and left it without diaganol bracing for any length of time on my windy hilltop, i'd come out to a pile of sticks. but i see you are pretty protected in there. 

also, i like to apply the siding (and window cutouts) to the wall while its flat on the ground, before raising. adds a little weight but easier i think.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TimPa said:


> nice shed cabinetman! fwiw, if i framed that and left it without diaganol bracing for any length of time on my windy hilltop, i'd come out to a pile of sticks. but i see you are pretty protected in there.
> 
> also, i like to apply the siding (and window cutouts) to the wall while its flat on the ground, before raising. adds a little weight but easier i think.



I worked alone and weight and bulkiness was an issue. With the siding on, no place to grab. I had all the walls ready to raise and did corner connections as I went. Fortunately, didn't have to brace.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry cabinetmann, that last info was intended for the original poster. 

"I want to build myself but am a begginer and need all the info to go along with."


----------



## hollyrose (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for your posting regarding garden storage. I've been looking for a best garden storage sheds. I really need your idea on what are the best designs.


----------



## WoodRic (Jun 17, 2009)

If you're really stuck on just designing your own, I believe that the big blue box store has a book on sheds with several different plans in it. 
Or dig around the internet, and find one that suits you. There are a lot of them out there.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Permits*

I would check with your local City Hall to see what the codes are. Most cities will let you build a storage shed with not permit if its less than a given square footage and no electrical.


----------



## timturner5441 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Hey*

I really wanted to contribute, if this is considered spam, then I'll be more careful next time^^ sorry


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

timturner5441 said:


> Hey, I've got a plenty of free shed plans
> 
> Come and check it out at woodworkingelite.com/bonus
> 
> ...


Hey guys this guy has the same link in all his post. Sounds like spam to me. There sure have been allot of spam started about shed plans lately. Usually involving more then one poster. I'm sure timturner5441 is a spammer and Ill leave it at that.

No I will call out the rest also Mary Henderson, Hollyrose, and probably the OP hipolito all are involved in post on shed plans with links and all have very limited post numbers. If I'm wrong so be it but I don't think so.


----------



## timturner5441 (Jun 23, 2010)

*I am sorry*

Hey, I'm so sorry to sound like a spam.
I just wanted to give out the free plans i've got.

Next time what I will do is post a link specific to the plan that's been asked.

Just wanted to really participate and contribute. no more, no less.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## earnest (Apr 26, 2012)

First, every city has its own ordinance for shed and outdoor buildings. Distance of your shed from your neighbors property is the main issue in any city ordinance. Contact your local county or city office for information.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This has been covered above*



earnest said:


> First, every city has its own ordinance for shed and outdoor buildings. Discount (DISTANCE) of your shed from your neighbors property is the main issue in all city ordinances. Contact your local country of city office for information.


Proof reading is always good before submitting the post. :yes:


----------



## razz55 (May 1, 2012)

You definately want to call the city to see if you need a permit. I am in FtWorth and if you don't get a permit here, not only will they fine you they will sctrutinize every asspect of it.. They will not hesitate to make you tear it down and start again. Check out plans for a shed for really detailed storage shed plans Good luck and have fun. As long as you are well prepared before you begin, you will love building your own shed.:thumbsup:


----------



## eznaz (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice Shed , cabinetman.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

hmmm 8 x 10 storage shed plan...gosh I think you'll need an engineer...that pretty complicated!!!


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Someone once posted this link in a similar thread, and I saved it.

http://shedplans.com/

Don't claim to know anything about them, though.

FWIW, I've been happy with the Taunton series, and plan to get their shed book some day: Building a Shed (Taunton's Build Like a Pro): Joseph Truini: 9781561589661: Amazon.com: Books


----------

